# Newburg lake?



## Bcairns35 (Dec 29, 2018)

I’m gonna go tonight after work and try the evening bite. Had a buddy call and ask me if wanted to go. Couldn’t pass up a chance to fish. Gonna try and fish the first bay for alittle and see what comes.


----------

